
We Rode Inside the Tesla CyberTruck - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t7vVgVteDQ
======
carapace
The recessed door handles are sooo coool (but I would never in a million years
stick my fingers in that: chop chop. Unless the retraction mechanism is
(properly) too weak to hurt you?)

------
algaeontoast
I like how the Tesla employee calls the CyberTruck a "car" within the first
5-10 seconds of the video...

